# Atita للحصول على الرخصه بدون طراز



## TURBOFAN (26 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم 
للحصول على الرخصه بدون طراز license without type rating
طبعا قبل الحصول على الرخصه يجب ان تكون حاصل على شهادة البيسك او تتعهد بان تكون استخرجت شهادت البيسك قبل الحصول على الرخص مدة التدريب الازمه للحصول على الرخصه(18) شهر .
ومنهج دراسة الرخصه مجموع في كتاب اسمه ATITA انا رفعت الكتاب على الرابيد شير اتمنى ان ينزل عند الجميع ولو حد عندو موقع رفع تاني ممكن يكتبهولي وانا ارفعو على الموقع الي هوا عايزو
http://rapidshare.com/files/28100294/Start.pdf
اتمنى للجميع الاستفاده
على فكره ده يخص الهيكل والمحرك فقط وبالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## TURBOFAN (27 أبريل 2007)

يا جماعه حديقولي الرابط شغال ولا لأ


----------



## TURBOFAN (27 أبريل 2007)

طب حقولكو حاجه الatita دي 4568 صفحة !! بتكلم عن صيانة الطائرات ودي اول صفحه فيها


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (28 أبريل 2007)

تسلم ايديك علي هذا الكتاب المتميز جزاك الله كل الخير الرابط يعمل وجاري التنزيل


----------



## TURBOFAN (30 أبريل 2007)

يا باش مهندسين في عشره نزلو الكتاب عندهم و واحد بس هوا الي رد معقوله ولا الكتاب مبيعجبكومش؟


----------



## TURBOFAN (1 مايو 2007)

طب يا جماعه المشرفين حتى يردو
بلاش التطنيش ده انا حيجيلي احباط


----------



## TURBOFAN (12 مايو 2007)

انا كنت ناوي انزل كل الحاجات الي عندي بس واضح ان مفيش حد مهتم


----------



## hatem_toto (13 مايو 2007)

شكرا أخى 
حقيقى ممتاز
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد4433 (13 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## pilot2 (13 مايو 2007)

أشكرك اخي العزيز بس انا بدي ضروري هدا الكتاب لاني بدي اعمل رخصة بدي كتاب البيسك هيكل ومحرك ضروري تبعتلي اياه علي هذا ال***** ahoob_2004***********


----------



## pilot2 (13 مايو 2007)

يا اخي انا عايزه علي ****** *****ي ahoob_2004


----------



## جاسر (13 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

إن لم يقدر جهدك أحد, فاعلم أن الله أحاط بكل شيء علماً 
وهو خير ثواباً .... فجزاك الله خير ونفع بك.

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## TURBOFAN (13 مايو 2007)

اخ بايلوت انهو كتاب انا مش فاهم هل تقصد الكتاب المرفوع؟
ده صعب لان حجمه كبير
اما لو تقصد كتب البيسك فهي عندي على هيئة كتب مطبوعه لو انتا في مصر عيني ليك


----------



## eng_m_dans (14 مايو 2007)

ياباشمهندسين فية حاجة اسمها بنك الاسئلة لكل مادة في ال O.J.T
لو حد فيكم عندة اي فكرة عن الموضوع دة ياريت يقولي 
انا مستني ردكم
زي ما انتم عارفين الوز اوت يتكون من 5 موااااد
2 Engine
2 Air frame
1 regulation

مستني ردكم


----------



## TURBOFAN (14 مايو 2007)

طب انا حوعدك اني حدورلك عليها وبسرعه بس انتا لو لقيتها ياريت تجيبهلنا علشان تعم الفائده وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## a7med4u (6 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيـــــــــــك


----------



## تامر الطاهر (14 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## haytham9d (18 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## toto_h (21 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تحية طيبة وبعد
تسلم


----------



## toto_h (21 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تحية طيبة وبعد
تسلم ايدييك على هذا


----------



## toto_h (21 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تحية طيبة وبعد
تسلم ايدييك


----------



## toto_h (21 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تحية طيبة وبعد
تسلم ايدييك على هذا الموضوع


----------



## toto_h (21 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تحية طيبة وبعد
تسلم ايدييك على هذا الموضوع وعلى


----------



## toto_h (21 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تحية طيبة وبعد
تسلم ايدييك على هذا الموضوع وعلى المجهود


----------



## toto_h (21 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تحية طيبة وبعد
تسلم ايدييك على هذا الموضوع وعلى المجهود الي


----------



## toto_h (21 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تحية طيبة وبعد
تسلم ايدييك على هذا الموضوع وعلى المجهود الي انت


----------



## toto_h (21 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تحية طيبة وبعد
تسلم ايدييك على هذا الموضوع وعلى المجهود الي انت عملته


----------



## toto_h (21 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تحية طيبة وبعد
تسلم ايدييك على هذا الموضوع وعلى المجهود الي انت عملته عندي


----------



## toto_h (21 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تحية طيبة وبعد
تسلم ايدييك على هذا الموضوع وعلى المجهود الي انت عملته 
بس عندي استفسار بسيط وهو 
أنا طالب في الأكاديمية الملكية الاردنية في عمان (الاردن) 
المهم أنا الحين تخرجت من الاكاديمية وحصلت على شهادة (باور وايرفريم) تمام 
ويوم جيت عند اختبار السلطة عشان اخذ الرخصة ما نجحت في هذا الاختبار لان اللغة الانجليزية عندي ما زالت دون المستوى المطلوب والان انا تعبت من هذا الموضوع وصار معايا احباط 

ايش الحل ؟ 

اذا كان الخطوط السعودية تطلبك التوفل كحد ادنى للقبول والرخصة اياها 

واتمنى حل سريعه جد 

تكفووووووووووووووووووووووووون


----------



## toto_h (21 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تحية طيبة وبعد
تسلم ايدييك على هذا الموضوع وعلى المجهود الي انت عملته 
بس عندي استفسار بسيط وهو 
أنا طالب في الأكاديمية الملكية الاردنية في عمان (الاردن) 
المهم أنا الحين تخرجت من الاكاديمية وحصلت على شهادة (باور وايرفريم) تمام 
ويوم جيت عند اختبار السلطة عشان اخذ الرخصة ما نجحت في هذا الاختبار لان اللغة الانجليزية عندي ما زالت دون المستوى المطلوب والان انا تعبت من هذا الموضوع وصار معايا احباط 

ايش الحل ؟ 

اذا كان الخطوط السعودية تطلبك التوفل كحد ادنى للقبول والرخصة اياها 

واتمنى حل سريع جدا 

تكفووووووووووووووووووووووووون


----------



## مهندس طيار (22 يونيو 2007)

حقيقي ربنا يجازيك كل خير علي المجهود الرائع ده 

ولااااااااااا تتخيل انا كنت محتاج الملف ده من كام شهر قد ايه وهذا لا يعني اني مش محتاجه الان بل احتاجه بشده 

لكني لم الاحظ وجوده في المنتدي 

حقيقي ربنا يباركلك ويجزيك خير عن كل الي هايستفيد بيه 

لان فيه ناس كتيره جدا اكتر مما تتخيل محتاجه الكتاب ده وكتب اخري 

ولا يعني عدم انتباههم لوجوده او تنزيله دون القاء كلمة شكر انهم ليسوا محتاجينه 

لكن الثواب عند الله اخي الكريم ولا نريد منكم جزاء ولا شكورا 

هاكذا تعلمنا وهاكذا نكون 

اشكرك مره اخري وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (23 يونيو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووورررررررررررررر


----------



## TURBOFAN (24 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي مهندس واخي ابو زهره 
ونفع بنا المسلمين


----------



## a7med4u (5 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك و رزقك الخير
انا بدأت أحمل الكتاب فعلا مشكور أخى الكريم


----------



## medo46 (20 أغسطس 2007)

أخي أولا جزاكم الله خيرا على الكتاب الرائع 
ولكن انا مش عارف أحمله من على الرابد شير
فيه غلطة في اللينك او جايز يكون العيب من عندي
ممكن لو سمحت ترفعه على موقع غير هذا الموقع لأني حقيقي أنا في أمس الحاجة إلى هذا الكتاب
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## وائل المغربي (20 أغسطس 2007)

*كتاب "atita" ما يريد ينزل*

:81: الكتاب ما يريد ينزل عندي من غير ما أكون مشترك....
أرجو من الأخوه المشرفين على الموقع حل هذه المشكله و أقترح وجود مساحه لمثل هذه الملفات العاجله..
و تشكرون جميعا والله على مجهوداتكم و أرجو الإفاده؟


----------



## جاسر (21 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

رابط آخر 

http://www.4filehosting.com/file/66174/Start-pdf.html

أو هذا

http://www.rapidfile.net/?d=A0031DB94

إن شاءالله تتيسر 

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## medo46 (21 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
وجاري التحميل


----------



## خالدالملاح (1 سبتمبر 2007)

يا اخ turbo fan اكتب موبيلكو اسمك الحقيقى وشكرا


----------



## tito_chan (3 سبتمبر 2007)

الف شكر علي الكتاب


----------



## gabr (3 سبتمبر 2007)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس


----------



## iscalilo (22 سبتمبر 2007)

aldf shokr leek 3la el ATITA
it's so helpful
M.3mad.....Cai. Uni.


----------



## م.حذيفة الجواش (23 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووور على هذا الموضوع المتميز
وجزاك اللع عنا كل خير


----------



## معاويه (29 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك واكثر من امثالك


----------



## engahmedalaa (3 نوفمبر 2007)

أتمنى كل التوفيق من الله لك ... جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك وفى مالك واهلك وعلمك


----------



## الشبل (21 يناير 2008)

يا بشمهندس turbofanعشان خطرى 
الكتاب بتاع ال basic
لانى محتاجه جدا


----------



## moh_diesel (22 يناير 2008)

شكرا للكتاب ولكن اريد كتاب شهادة البيسك وشكرا.


----------



## eng.osamaa (7 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا" 
ياريت تزودنا بكل ما يخص دراسة الطيران من كتب
ونكون لك شاكرين


----------



## م المصري (8 فبراير 2008)

eng.osamaa قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا"
> ياريت تزودنا بكل ما يخص دراسة الطيران من كتب
> ونكون لك شاكرين


 
مهندس اسامه .... ادعوك للدخول الي مكتبه قسم الطيران .... ستجد فيها ما يسرك 
~~~~~~[ لوحة اعلانـــــــــــات قســــــم الطيران ]~~~~~~


----------



## م المصري (8 فبراير 2008)

الشبل قال:


> يا بشمهندس turbofanعشان خطرى
> الكتاب بتاع ال basic
> لانى محتاجه جدا


 
اريد تعليقك علي هذا الموضوع ....

بشأن كتاااااااااااااااااب الـ basic 

و يفعل الله امرا كان مفعولا


----------



## زين مين (30 يونيو 2008)

مشششككورررر


----------



## سفير الابتسامة (15 يوليو 2008)

يا خي شوي شوي .........ممكن تفهمونا الرخصة دي حقت اييه يعني انا طالب هندسة طيران كيف استفيد من الرخصة دي وهل يجب ان اتحصل على البكلاريوس اولا ولا لا .............
ارجو الرد


----------



## وائل المغربي (31 يوليو 2008)

*كيف نفهم كتاب Atita للإصدار بدون طراز*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الأخوة المتخصصون في مجال الهيكل والمحركA&C "ولست أعني مهندسي إتصالات أو أفيونكس أو كهرباء" لدراسة Atita بنجاح يجب:
أولا: قراءة أول Booklet فقط من كل باب بدئا من الجزء الخاص ب Airframe وليس قبل ذلك.
ثانيا: جمع كل الأسأله في نهاية كل باب Booklet وحفظ إجاباتها الموجودة معها.
مع العلم بأن التركيز يكون على الأتي:
أولا مهندسي الطيران جميع Booklets التي تتحدث عن Systems مثلا:
Hydraulics, Landing gear, Oxygen, Fuel, ..كل ما في أخره كلمة System
وليس بالتأكيد الأجزاء الخاصة بالكهرباء والملاحة وامعادن والغازات والعدد...إلخ.
ثانيا مهندسي الميكانيكا يتم إضافة أجزاء Aero dynamics لأنها جديدة عليهم.
ثالثا مهندسي Avionix,Electronics فيتم التركيز على ألأ جزاء الخاصة بهم وهي واضحة.
أما بالنسبة لل Engine فهو مهم جدا للجميع ما عدا بعض الأجزاء لمجموعة Multi-X وأعني بهم مهندسي الكهرباء والأفيونكس.
وعندي مجموعة بنك الأسأله بإجاباتها مجمعة لمن أرادها فليرسل لي ,ارجو من المسؤولين عن الموقع فتح باب التحميل لي لأنه لم يحن قبل 100 مشاركة ففي فتح باب التحميل لي الأن كل ما يمكن أن يفيدك إن شاء الله.
ولا تنسونا بالدعاء.


----------



## م المصري (31 يوليو 2008)

وائل المغربي قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الأخوة المتخصصون في مجال الهيكل والمحركA&C "ولست أعني مهندسي إتصالات أو أفيونكس أو كهرباء" لدراسة Atita بنجاح يجب:
> أولا: قراءة أول Booklet فقط من كل باب بدئا من الجزء الخاص ب Airframe وليس قبل ذلك.
> ثانيا: جمع كل الأسأله في نهاية كل باب Booklet وحفظ إجاباتها الموجودة معها.
> ...


 
اهلا بك اخي الفاضل 

اشكرك علي توضيحك المميز و شرحك الرائع .... و عرضك الكريم لاخوانك في القسم 

أعتقد اخي الفاضل ان تغيير الاعدادات للمنتدي ستكون امرا صعبا في هذا التوقيت ..... علما بأنك يمكن ان ترفعها في مواقع رفع اخري مثل : 

http://www.tamecom1.com/enup

و اذا واجهتك اي مشكله سأدبر وسيلة تواصل بيننا لترسل لي الملفات لرفعها 

اشكرك مجددا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (3 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## khdkhaled (20 أكتوبر 2008)

thanks very much


----------



## سامح الفيومى (29 أكتوبر 2008)

جميل طريقه فهم الكتاب لأنه كبير قوى 4567 تقريبا وليس سهل الفهم فيفضل اتباع الطريقه السابقه


----------



## عبدالله الهندى (6 نوفمبر 2008)

ألف شكر يا تيربوفان على المرجع القيم الذى هو حجر الأساس لمهندس الطيران


----------



## اياد علي محمد (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااً


----------



## اياد علي محمد (29 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااً


----------



## مهندس صيانة أجهزة (5 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته....
شكرا على الكتاب...بس لو اي حد عندو بنك الأسئله الخاص نـRegulation أخر اصدار يارت يحمله عشان انا عندي امتحان LWTR


----------



## Hassan hilaly (18 يناير 2009)

لم اتحصل على هذا الكتاب هل يمكن وضعه خارج رابد شير ويكون سهل التحميل وجزاك الله خير


----------



## sasaeito (3 فبراير 2009)

شكر جدا جدا علي الكتاب يا TuRBOFANبس لوعندك كتب عن البسيك ارجوك ابعتهالي علي هذا ال*****sasaeito*********** ولو عندك امتحانات عن البيسيك ارجوك ابعتهالي وياريت عن تخصص اتصالات الطيران.... 
ارجوك ابعتلي هذه الكتب او راسلني وشكرا...


----------



## احمد 25 (6 فبراير 2009)

ادعوا لى اخوانى الأعزاء بالتوفيق لأنى فى امتحانات الرخصة بدون طراز وباقى لى من الإمتحانات النظرية الهيكل والتشريعات واتمنى للجميع التوفيق والسداد


----------



## احمد 25 (21 مارس 2009)

على فكرة ياجماعة انا الحمد لله امتحنت النظرى واجتازته بتفوق ولله الفضل فى ذلك 
ولمن يسأل عن بنك الأسئلة فطبعا انتم قمتم بتحميل الكتاب المكون من 4568 صفحة وفى نهاية كل booklet مجموعة أسئلة اختيار من متعدد فلو جمعتهوها هتكونوا بنك الأسئلة وسيأتى بإذن الله الإمتحان من هذه الأسئلة


----------



## TURBOFAN (27 مارس 2009)

الف مبروك يابو حميد عقبال الرخصة بطراز


----------



## احمد 25 (3 أبريل 2009)

الله يبارك فيك ياتربوفان متشكر لذوقك


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (11 أبريل 2009)

جزااااااااااااااااااكم الله خيرا


----------



## RED EYE (21 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا Turbofan و وفقك الله لما فيه خير الدنيا و الآخرة
أرجو منك رفع الكتاب على موقع آخر غير الرابيدشير
يفضل i File


----------



## khalid4180 (18 ديسمبر 2009)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## ahmedse3o (18 ديسمبر 2009)

bgd bgd rbna yebareklak ya bashmohandes elketab momtaz bs yaret lw fi ay malazem mohma we 2as2elato5os elmwdo3 da


----------



## dreams1804 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*  السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك​​*​


----------



## khaled_nour (18 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا معلش انا لسة شايف الموضوع دة بس دة فعلا شيق وياريت ما تحرمنا من معلوماتك


----------



## yacoub1000 (23 مارس 2010)

تسلم ايديك علي هذا الكتاب المتميز جزاك الله كل الخير الرابط يعمل وجاري التنزيل


----------



## م/محترف (25 مارس 2010)

1000 شكر لك علي مجهودك


----------



## moneebhamid (26 مارس 2010)

mashkooor


----------



## virtualknight (1 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا فعلا... كتاب مهم


----------



## mhelbanna (20 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا يا اخي علي الكتاب 
لكن الامتحانات موجوده عندك ولا لأ


----------



## a7md866 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور حبيبى على الكتاب
وربنا يجازيك خير الجزاء


----------



## nour_ghost (15 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا علي الكتاب و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## HEMA EZZAT (22 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ادور (27 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررررر كتير لكم ولكم كل التقدم


----------



## iscalilo (9 فبراير 2011)

شكرا على مجهودك... جارى التحميل


----------



## esameraboud (24 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الكتاب الرائع و المعلومات القيمة
و جزاك الله كل الخير......................................


----------



## سيسبان العراق (22 أكتوبر 2011)

:dجزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## emad35 (15 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم
بالنسية للافيونكس والكهرباء هي نفس atita?


----------



## spaik_1 (28 فبراير 2013)

سبحان الله والحمد لله والله اكبر


----------



## mohamed medhat2013 (11 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Osman salah (18 يوليو 2013)

شباب الملف غير موجود لو تفضلتم ممكن حد ينزلو


----------



## طائطة (31 أغسطس 2013)

*شكرآ جزيلا على الموضوع الرائع و المميز 
*


----------



## akram38 (18 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا اخى العزيز ولكن الرابط لا يعمل ارجو رفعة على موقع اخر وشكرا لك


----------



## akram38 (18 ديسمبر 2013)

اشكرك لكن رابط كتاب الاتيتا لا يعمل


----------

